# Puppy home tomorrow!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! Jazz is going to have a "Mini Me"!!!!!!!!! He's just precious!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow is he cute!!!! I can't wait to see pics with Jazz and Bonnie and your family's cream mini and your black mini. I want to smell his puppy breath!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

He looks great. Have fun on the pick up.

Rick


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So excited for you! I betcha you arenot going to sleep at all tonight! Bonnie and Jazz are going to be elated with their brother! Do you have to travel far to pick up the new pup?
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have to travel about an hour and a half each way. It could be worse. Of course, it will be friday afternoon traffic. ugh. 

We have his bed all set up and he has cute toys. The breeder is going to let us borrow a couple xpens so we can let him outside when bonnie and jazz are out there, too.

I did end up with a black boy after all that talk about a white/cream. LOL. We told ourselves that personality was really important, not just looks. This guys personality was perfect for us!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my!! Puppy breath !!! Good luck and safe travels to get your new baby... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Safe travels to get your new little guy! Please keep us posted when you get him home!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ongoing how exciting. I bet you can't wait!! I am so excited for you. Please keep us posted. Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG! He has the same expression Bug had when I picked him (or he picked me - however that works lol). Such a gorgeous face!!!!

Please, please post lots of head studies of him as he matures, I so want to see how he grows!!

awww, that perfect face brings back such happy memories, I can't wait for work to be over so I can go home and smooch my boy again. Hug your new baby once extra time for me, please. 

Safe journey!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, to me his head is gorgeous. You can't really see it in that picture. The only thing my husband is upset about is that he is black! LOL He says, "Couldn't you choose an easier color to photograph?!" But, he is excited, too. And, so is my mother (who lives with us). She liked this boys face from the very beginning plus his ears are a mile long.  The best thing is he is a nice, nice puppy personality wise.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol I have a bright white Bichon, so every pic I take looks like a fluffy poltergeist. So black takes a flash better lol. That's why I'm going for brown. Either way he is a great mini. I hope your family has a blast with him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG - a black! So excited for you!
Can't wait to hear all about him and see lots of pictures, no matter how difficult they are to take!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin says "GOOD CHOICE!!"

He looks a stunning little fella, looking forward to seeing heaps of pictures as he grows up!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes i like pippin for a name. My husband not so much so we'll see.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I always smile when folks on the Forum say they want this color or that. Then they go visit the litter, and get chosen by a pup of a totally different color. For example, we wanted "any color except white." You can see how that turned out! But we haven't regretted our choice (or was it his?) for a moment, and I bet you won't, either.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a couple of expens you are welcome to have one and borrow the other indefinitely. They are the gold metal kind and they are probably 3 feet high. Let me know if you are interested and we can get them to you.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so excited for you! I love his little face...can't wait to hear all about him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! He is so cute, I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see more puppy pictures. Have a safe trip and share pictures when you get home. Looks like you have another 52 Weeks thread in your future.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats so exciting for you, mini pups are so cute and this little guy is gorgeous.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So exciting ! Can't wait too see tons of pictures and read your new baby's stories! Congrats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We're home! He was in the crate about 15 minutes then I had to hold him and he slept the rest of the way home. He is soo tiny! omg. And so sweet. We were very careful with an initial introduction to Bonnie and Jazz. Jazz, the big moose, did a play bow with his tail going crazy and touched his nose to the puppies nose sooooo gently. Jazz' nose is the size of the puppies head! LOL I love Jazzy, he is such a nice boy. Bonnie kind snurffled all over him then licked his eyeball. LOL. Then we put the puppy in the xpen to snuggle and hide in a blanket the breeder gave us that was covered in the scent of his family. He peered over the blanket at them. 

The breeder was so wonderful. She is loaning us a little puppy crate since the crate I bought looks huge for him right now. She also loaned us an Xpen so we will have one outside and one inside. THANK YOU N2 for your offer! I think we are okay with two at the moment. I have a weeks worth of raw food for him all packaged up nicely

He's exhausted! I took a couple of quick pictures, but I didn't want to frighten him with the flash (he looked a tad worried). We'll take more tomorrow. His birthday is 11/11, so he's 8 1/2 weeks old. 

We don't have a name quite yet. We want to get to know him over the next couple of days.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awww, he's so pretty!

I knew your guys would be good to him, they know nothing but love and kindness, what else could they possibly show their new little brother?

Congratulations!! Happy hugs to everybody!

(eta: lol I just noticed the post times - can you tell I'm at work just searching for a bright spot? Thanks to you, I found it.)


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. He looks like a Finn or maybe a Roman. Cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling - the first few hours in a new place must be very confusing for a tiny pup. I'm sure he will soon settle in.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Outwest, congratulations what an adorable puppy. I'm sure this will be a wonderful journey!! Enjoy and keep us posted.
Susan & Brandon??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats!!! He's a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He is really cute. I have been missing my little guys lately. I dreamed of my female shih tuz lastnight. I think I will go smaller next time. Enjoy your baby!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is safe and sound at home. Looks like Bonnie is going to be the "Motherdog", keeping care of your new little pup! He is so adorable! Lots of hugs for you and your new little guy!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I am so looking forward to seeing this new little guy grow up and anticipate lots of lovely pictures and stories of his antics with Bonnie and Jazz. Congratulations little black poodle pup - you have got yourself a wonderful new family.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What an absolute sweetheart! Congratulations, he is adorable


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What, a little beauty! So excited for y'all. Mini's are awesome...you're going to have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations. He is just so adorable with that beautiful sweet face.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have loved to have see him meet Bonnie and Jazz! Jazz was so gentle with little Misha I have no doubts he will be a wonderful big brother! I'm sure Bonnie is in mommy mode. Can't wait to meet him some day soon! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

What a doll!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What a black beauty he is. This is Joelly's hubby, Joelly has gone for a nap. She has been fighting this sinus. I just have to say I would love to have a black poodle someday.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Huge congrats to all of you. He is as cute as a button. I too a m looking forward to loads of pics of your ebony prince!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is such a nice puppy! He pooped outside, peed on his papers, ate every bite we gave him (sheesh - I have to figure out how much to feed him), found long lost toys hidden under the bed, pounced and chomped on leaves and nosed Jazz and Bonnie from the safety of his enclosure. Right now he is asleep in my mothers arms while she watches the football game. She said she wanted a dog that would fit in her lap. He fits in her lap. 

We've been calling him Cooper today.  I thiiink his name is Cooper. 

Here he is all proud of himself after finding a ratty, chewed up monster under the bed. Oy- a dog that fits under the bed!:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He really is beautiful! Sounds like he is going to be perfect for your mom!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> Here he is all proud of himself after finding a ratty, chewed up monster under the bed. Oy- a dog that fits under the bed!:


Lol I've been amazed at all the disgusting, haven't been seen in years toys that Kit's managed to drag out of the shrubbery and the worst thing is she's so much happier with them than all the nice new CLEAN toys I bought her.

Your lad really is adorable and he has such lovely eyes, Cooper's a nice name


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Adorable!!! I love the name too!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Cooper is a good name.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations! He's lovely! I have his great great grandmother (can't remember for sure how many generations back). She's about 10 and a half, she's in great health, and just a really nice girl. I got her from Char as a retired champion. I also have her son and granddaughter, they all have great personalities. It's wonderful that your mother is so happy with the baby puppy.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cooper sounds like a great name and he is just so cute. I hope your mom enjoy such a cute lap warmer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazzipoodle, Don't you just love her dogs personalities? I saw pictures of your Jazz. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Outwest, yes I love her dogs personalities. We used to have big dogs ( a wonderful Doberman and a very nice golden) but my husband loves the poodles best of all!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine, too. He grew up with a miniature. He stole the puppy out of my lap a little while ago saying it was his turn to hold Mini Cooper.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Mini Cooper - I LOVE it!

I think I feel in love with the pic of him with the blue toy - he's perfectly beautiful!!!!!

Stunning little family you have!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Mini Cooper, that's so cute! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of him growing up.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Outwest, he's gorgeous! What a beautiful coat he has already!!! Just want to rub my hands thru his hair he looks sooo yummy soft!!!! I really like like the name "Cooper" too! Can't wait til ya start posting all his baby pics!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Mini Cooper!!! LOL!! 

Beautiful pup, Outwest, and super name for a classy, zoomy, compact and gorgeous car, sorry, I mean poodle!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He played fetch with me this morning with a teeny weeny squirrel. Cooper has a terminal case of adorableness. How do you treat such a thing?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> He is such a nice puppy! He pooped outside, peed on his papers, ate every bite we gave him (sheesh - I have to figure out how much to feed him), found long lost toys hidden under the bed, pounced and chomped on leaves and nosed Jazz and Bonnie from the safety of his enclosure. Right now he is asleep in my mothers arms while she watches the football game. She said she wanted a dog that would fit in her lap. He fits in her lap.
> 
> We've been calling him Cooper today.  I thiiink his name is Cooper.
> 
> Here he is all proud of himself after finding a ratty, chewed up monster under the bed. Oy- a dog that fits under the bed!:


Love the name! I don't think there is a way he could be any cuter!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have to keep telling yourself "Would I let him do this if he were a Rottweiler?", and hope that it stiffens your resolve just enough that he doesn't get completely spoilt! Very, very difficult, I know, when one wiggle and tail wag has you melting - he is so gorgeous.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG, Cooper is such a darling! And another black, well, you KNOW they're fabulous already! I am so happy for your family and your MOM! Really looking forward to seeing all of Coopers growing up pix and videos of the three of them….Whew, three is a lot of fun! It will be great to watch the other two getting the hang of him….you did good (again!), congrats!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's adjusting well so far. The other dogs seem to be starting to accept him. I was able to give the others extra attention this weekend so they don't feel left out. I know, another black, but he felt right to us.  I couldn't say no to the face. LOL


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Such a beautiful puppy! I am looking forward to watching him grow up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't get over how small he is. I weighed him and according to my regular scale he is all of 3-3.5 pounds. He is about 8.5-9 inches tall. He's like a flea! He even acts like a flea hopping around and doing itsy bitsy poodle zoomies. The other dogs are starting to accept him. Today Jazz played with him through his xpen bars - running around the pen, play bowing, making little woof noises. Cooper zoomed around in there. Jazz pawed through the bars at Cooper's tiny tennis ball and it rolled and Cooper got it. It was so cute! Bonnie is also being very nice, but man, they are enormous compared to him! My Mom is thrilled with the little guy and he spends many an hour sleeping on her lap. 

He goes to the vet tomorrow for his check up. He has had one vaccine, so I am going to bring him in the crate so he doesn't get some nasty bug. 

Jazz (who is now rewrapped. ) and his mini me. Look at their noses and you can get an idea of the size difference. :


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is simply gorgeous!
But you crack me up with talk of how small he is - I want my next puppy to be that size(or smaller) when she is full grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We shouldn't wait to long but we could give him some socialization by meeting Misha! Misha weighs 3.5 pounds and is 9.5 inches....they would be a perfect match right now! lol


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know how but I completely missed this thread! Cooper is absolutely gorgeous! It sounds like Jazz & Bonnie are really warming up to him, that's great! Looking forward to "watching" him grow through pics. *CONGRATULATIONS!!*


P. S. I hope Joelly is feeling better now.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2, It would be really nice to be able to let Cooper play with Misha. Right now he is so tiny compared to Jazz and Bonnie all he can do is jump around them closely supervised. It will likely be that way for a while. I let them in the backyard separately. It isn't that my standards are unkind, in fact I am very pleased with how gentle they are being. It's only that he is so tiny! LOL One paw at him in fun could hurt him! I need to take that slowly and let him grow a bit. Can he come and play with Misha in a week or so? That would be so fun!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More pictures pleeeeeeeease?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I took a few this morning. I'll make another thread.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Okay, I took a few this morning. I'll make another thread.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this but I was in a trip and it snuck by. Your Mini Cooper is adorable!


----------

